# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  образ Recovery Console

## Damir Islamov

Здравствуйте Уважаемые форумчане

Перерыл весь инет так ничего и не нашел толкового, нужен образ (iso)консоли восстановления ХР отдельно для одного сд диска, везде дают ссылки только как установить её на хард с установочного cd , как использовать её и тд. тп. или может есть подробная инструкция как создать самому эту консоль из установочного диска и сохранить её как образ с последующей записью на сд?
с уважением Дамир

----------

